# D!str(+)yers Bilderbuch Samstag



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

So, 2ten Tag (für mich) erfolgreich überstanden.
Nach gefühlten 1700km Fußmarsch brennen die Füße ja schon was 
Da ich heute mit Clan mates und ein paar Freunden on tour war, hab ich mich nirgends wirklich angestellt und hab denen mehr alles was gezeigt.
Die Casemods hab ich dann auch endlich gefunden wie man sieht 

Bei der Awardfabrik Show und bei PCGH bin ich dann noch auf der Bühne gelandet 
Danke an meinen Fahnclub der das ermöglicht hat 
Eine Kollege dürfte Shift spielen und ich im letzten Moment quasi noch an der OC Show teilnehmen.
Die 10 Minuten die ich hatte waren echt schnell vorbei. Nach 2 mal Bios Besuch +reboot standen bereits 7 Minuten auf der Uhr und ich hatte nur 10 
TurboV wollte einfach nicht arbeitet wie ich es wollte also musste erst mal ein Save Run her, der dann schon gereicht hatte 
Sorry das ich so schnell wech war, hätte gern noch mit Pockerclock, den Redakteuren und den anderen PCGHX'lern gequatscht, aber die Gruppe war schon am drängen das die wo anders hin wollen 

Was mich auch echt gefreut hat, das Henner den weg von seinem Fischkutter noch mal auf die Bühne gefunden hat.


Bei der Awardfabrik Show bin ich leider schon im vorausscheid wieder raus geflogen, aber dabei sein ist alles 



Fazit:
Grandiose Gamescom. Hat super Spaß gemacht. Nächste mal wieder 
Vielleicht kommen im laufe der Woche noch neue Bilder die meine Kollegen gemacht haben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

Bilderpool #2


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

Bilderpool #3


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

Bilderpool #4


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

bilderpool #5


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

letzter


----------



## Tight86 (21. August 2010)

Ahh, wie ich seh, war ich nicht allein auf der Gamescom


----------



## GaAm3r (21. August 2010)

Ich war auch da


----------



## Pr0t0type (22. August 2010)

Hätte ich zugerne gesehen bin leider nicht dazugekommen zu Gamescom zu gehen !


----------

